
What if the internet stopped working for a day? - ohjeez
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170207-what-if-the-internet-stopped-for-a-day
======
vanattab
I have not read the article but the title reminds me of this skit. Its the "IT
Crowd"'s prank where moss and roy trick jen into thinking that the "internet"
is a single piece of hardware.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDbyYGrswtg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDbyYGrswtg)
followed by
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vywf48Dhyns](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vywf48Dhyns)

